# Fs: 19" Lcd



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2006)

Might as well make a separate thread for this...

Up for sale is a Tyris 19" LCD w/ 8ms response.  This is a 17", but it has the same exact specs as my 19" which is for sale

I'm asking $110 for this, plus shipping.  It's in great condition except it has a small blue dot (to make using the awp easier in CS ).  You can really only notice it when it's on a completly white background, as you can tell from the pics.





















I will also include the VGA cable and power adapter.


----------



## fade2green514 (Dec 14, 2006)

just to support his argument, my screen has two dead pixels and i rarely notice. one only shows up when my screen is completely black and the other only shows up when my screen is completely white.

very nice monitor, at a very nice price, why are you selling it?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2006)

fade2green514 said:


> just to support his argument, my screen has two dead pixels and i rarely notice. one only shows up when my screen is completely black and the other only shows up when my screen is completely white.
> 
> very nice monitor, at a very nice price, why are you selling it?



Ya, you dont notice it unless you have a white background or something.

I'm selling it because theres a 22" widescreen that caught my eye


----------



## the_painter (Dec 15, 2006)

very interasted


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

your last thread you said 100+10 shipped


----------



## Bobo (Dec 16, 2006)

I got my current 19" LCD brand new without any dead pixels for $100, so I think the price is a little high.


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

where did you get it brand new for 100 lol must be after rebate or something.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 16, 2006)

well yea it was a rebate...I was simply stating that.

I'm sorta interested in this monitor


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

kof2000 said:


> your last thread you said 100+10 shipped


No, it said $110.



Bobo said:


> I got my current 19" LCD brand new without any dead pixels for $100, so I think the price is a little high.


But you have to wait 16 weeks for a rebate, which may not come.  The cheapest you can really get one is around $160.


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 16, 2006)

hey omega
how does $105 shipped sound?

and you include the power and VGA cable?
it has a DVI port, but the cable is not included, correct?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> hey omega
> how does $105 shipped sound?
> 
> and you include the power and VGA cable?
> it has a DVI port, but the cable is not included, correct?



Yes it has a DVI and VGA port, and im including the VGA cable and Power cable.

Whats your zip code?


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

maybe you can try getting rid of that dead pixel then you can get more for it. i dont know if it is true but theres this java app that repairs bad burns on lcds claims to get rid of dead pixels too lol.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

kof2000 said:


> maybe you can try getting rid of that dead pixel then you can get more for it. i dont know if it is true but theres this java app that repairs bad burns on lcds claims to get rid of dead pixels too lol.



lol, I dont have a dead pixel, it's a dot from a marker.  If I really wanted to im sure I could buy some sort of cleaner, but I just never got around to it.


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

okay then in that case ..... $106!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 16, 2006)

kof2000 said:


> okay then in that case ..... $106!!!!



Can you give me your zip code (I know its Hawaii), that way I can see how much the shipping would normally be.

And the same goes for the other person whos interested, I need your zip code.


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

96814


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2006)

kof2000 said:


> 96814



Hmmm... a rough estimate with USPS was $38 Priority Mail.  It would most likely be a bit less since I estimated more then it really is.  

If you paid $106, that would only give me about $50 for the monitor, lol.


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 17, 2006)

so what price are you looking for including shipping for me?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> so what price are you looking for including shipping for me?



UPS charges around $20 for shipping, and then there are the paypal fees that I need to pay (if you pay using that).  Would you say $110 shipped is fair?


----------



## kof2000 (Dec 17, 2006)

nevermind already  just got a 22 incher.  i have to admit that it cost an arm and a leg shipping stuff to me  remember that psu lol

right now i'm not even sure if i wanna pay 180usd shipping the parts for my new build from newegg lmao.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 17, 2006)

kof2000 said:


> nevermind already  just got a 22 incher.  i have to admit that it cost an arm and a leg shipping stuff to me  remember that psu lol
> 
> right now i'm not even sure if i wanna pay 180usd shipping the parts for my new build from newegg lmao.



Downside of living in Hawaii


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 18, 2006)

my bad


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> i would be paying via checking account
> 
> so no fees



You mean paying my check?

So does $110 shipped sound good?  And i'll try to get the dot off before I send it if I can find something to clean it.


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 18, 2006)

nah nevermind

forget that statement

$110 via paypal

only you probably have to wait about a week and a half


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> nah nevermind
> 
> forget that statement
> 
> ...



Ok...  PM me when you have the money.


----------



## joshj (Jan 6, 2007)

If that ends up not going through, I'm willing to pay $105 shipped.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry but its not for sale anymore, im using it with my other PC.  But if I do sell it again, i'll post back here.


----------

